

Ask HN: Which programming bootcamp should I attend? - thetest3r

Hey Hackers,<p>I&#x27;ve been doing some research into programming bootcamps recently. I&#x27;ve seen that many people recommend Hack Reactor, DevBootCamp, MakerSquare, and Devatory. Is there a special reason why many of these camps teach RoR? Which would you recommend and why?
======
argonaut
What are you looking to get out of the program?

Ruby on Rails is often taught because it is one of the most in-demand skills
in tech startups (other skills would be frontend skills, iOS, data science) -
this applies to Silicon Valley, NY, and possibly Austin (not too familiar with
Austin's tech scene). Many startups use Python, Java, or C#, (popularity in
that order), but it's a drastically smaller number. Big tech corps are a
different matter, but coding programs don't really target them.

The location the program is in matters quite a bit and can influence your
ability to get a job in a certain location.

I'm somewhat familiar with these programs. If you provided an email in your
profile we could talk about it more.

~~~
thetest3r
Thanks for the information. I'm trying to get a job once I finish these
bootcamps. many people have advised me to not take some of the bootcamps
because they focus more on the frontend (HTML, CSS, Node.js).

My email is thetest3r@gmail.com.

Thanks again and Merry Christmas!

